# Navionics app problem



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else has this app and can verify an incomplete map for me. 
Look at Lake Texana near Edna TX and see if the north end near hwy59 shows up. 
Also, look at Lighthouse Lakes at Aransas Pass shows anything more than just "marsh". 
I bought this app mainly to use at those two locations and just wanted to verify that it's not just a problem on my phone. 
Thanks


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Bigger screenshots


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Nope. Mine looks like that too. I think the google overlay sucks, when I am on the water I don't care about imaging of the land, I want the water. 

For my handheld gps unit I bought the navionics map called fish n chips I think is was called. It had a lot more bay detail with 1 ft contours. Still not the best marsh detail but a lot better than the gold version which is more general navigation oriented. For marsh detail on the phone about the best is to just use the mapping feature on aerial view 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Looked at my handheld. Still crappy coverage there. Navionics just doesn't cover those type of shallow areas. At least not in any cheaper versions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Looked at my handheld. Still crappy coverage there. Navionics just doesn't cover those type of shallow areas. At least not in any cheaper versions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, $10 wasted.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*App*

Also, I discovered that the Navionics app has a maximum limit of 200 waypoints or markers you can have.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh................not GREAT, but it does work for getting you out of the back end of a swamp on Caddo Lake!! LOL Dark was falling and we were lost as a goose, which is not hard to do on Caddo!!

Later
R3F


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

It looks to me that is what you get on the full fledged chip as well. So be glad you spent 10 bucks and not 100's. Navionics may be the best chip around, but it is very inaccurate wrt depth contours on Livingston.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I wish there were trial versions of these apps. A lot of people on this site and others gave it high praise so I bought it. I plan on fishing 4 different lakes. This app is pretty much useless for the two that I will fish the most. 
Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

I checked my Navionics on my iphone Sunday on Lake Livingston. The contours/humps were way off from the actual spots. I was very frustrated with it.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

You guys gotta figure it might have been few years since nav came and charted the lake. I know that a ledge I WB fish will be 18' one year and 15' the next due to silt and sediment moving. Im not taking up for them I'm just guessing that could be a problem. I haven't had a single issue with my navionics chips I have in 3 units on my boAt. I don't feel comfortable fishing without them actually


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Navionics Platinum South S.D. in My HDS Lowrance is spot on at Livingston....I am very happy ......don't care about navagation, even the cheapest GPS is overkill for that purpose .....I am after the hump,breaks,dropoffs,contours,bottom changes,etc...that is where the whites,blues, and stripes are.........we go to kill fish not boat ride...d law


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I noticed the app was available one week on my samsung phone and then poof its gone and not available for purchase.Glad i didn't spend the change for it like i wanted to.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

What I like...where there shows water, there is water. The shorelines and docks are quitecaccurate. Better than garmin. What I don't like...interpolating 1ft contours from bad data. Check out 30 38.1 by 95 05.1. That is a bunch of submerged trees, not a hump, not shallow. Look at the road bed...it shows a bunch of humps instead of a ridge. I have the software, dr depth to make a good map of the lake, but not the time or gasoline. Having said that, if enough complain, we get Navionics to up the priority on an update. Also, even when nav is bad data...I can go back to a spot based on all those useless contours. Agree some is silting, but the most is just plain spotty data with too much interpolation and confused sonar returns from stumps or fish, called depth. It is still the best there is.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

markbrumbaugh said:


> What I like...where there shows water, there is water.
> 
> It is still the best there is.


That's the part I have a problem with, it doesn't show water where there is water.

I'll disagree that it's the best there is. Hook&Line maps are much better. I was trying to get something on the iPhone instead of taking paper maps with me.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Navionics will never replace paper charts/maps. I have too maps, regular maps, navionics chips, lake master chips and even some boAtlane chips I use. Not all are created equal and quite honestly navionics is better than lakemaster IMO.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I guess the biggest problem is I emailed Navionics twice on Sunday, once from the app and once from their website. It's been over 48 hours and no response at all yet.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

If you have fish the lighthouse lakes I would think that you would understand why they are charted as marsh and not much as water. Pretty much no where in them is deeper than 2 ft and dang the entire thing will be dry with the first big front. The water is just too shallow to get a good reading for the charts. Plus they are constantly changing with new reefs, sandbars, and grass beds. 

They aren't that big and can be learned in a day. But if you are lost in the fog back there, it will def help you get out. 

I use the $14 navionics app all the time duck hunting port a before day light and on lakes that im not in my boat. When compared to a regular map chip($200) the amount of info you get for $10 is pretty dang good!


Cody C


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Oh and if you get on Tff there is a navionics guy that gets on regularly and is a lot more helpful than their customer service. 
His handle is [email protected] or something


Cody C


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Dtrojcak said:


> That's the part I have a problem with, it doesn't show water where there is water.
> 
> I'll disagree that it's the best there is. Hook&Line maps are much better. I was trying to get something on the iPhone instead of taking paper maps with me.


I meant its the best electronic chart there is for Lake Livingston. And it still isn't very accurate on contours. On the other hand, they can't sound marsh areas, although my several thousand dollar unit does show satellite photos. You may be expecting quite a bit for 10 bucks.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Cody C said:


> Oh and if you get on Tff there is a navionics guy that gets on regularly and is a lot more helpful than their customer service.
> His handle is [email protected] or something
> 
> Cody C


What is tff?


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

markbrumbaugh said:


> You may be expecting quite a bit for 10 bucks.


I guess I was, but people on this and other fishing sites were praising it very highly so I bought it. Oh well, back to H&L maps for me.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Navionics finally updated their maps for Lake Texana near Edna.
They now show everything in the north end of the lake, and go pretty far up into the river and creeks feeding into the lake.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Momma's Worry said:


> Navionics Platinum South S.D. in My HDS Lowrance is spot on at Livingston....I am very happy ......don't care about navagation, even the cheapest GPS is overkill for that purpose .....I am after the hump,breaks,dropoffs,contours,bottom changes,etc...that is where the whites,blues, and stripes are.........we go to kill fish not boat ride...d law


 + 1, I have the same chip and it is spot on, on Conroe.


----------

